# Orient Mako III



## WOXOF

I didn't see anything from Orient about this, and they're usually good about sending out emails on new models.

Orient doesn't list this model on their website yet either.










Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Check out the thread titled "New Orient Models Announced" in this forum. I agree with you there hasn't been much info from Orient about these so far.

I believe the new Ray/Mako III models are only appearing on the main Orient website at this time, and are not listed on the Orient USA website so far. MassDrop has a few listed currently.

From what I have read so far (subject to change as more details emerge), it appears the new Ray III has increased in size from 41.5mm to 44 mm (a bad thing from my perspective). The new Mako III remains close to its original size of 41.5mm and is now slightly larger at 41.8 mm.

Some people have mentioned the new models have sapphire crystals, but others say they don't. MassDrop states they have mineral crystals.

Still lots to be determined at this point, and I am waiting for the prices to drop and maybe pick a Mako III up at a later time once prices come down.

Here are a few pics from the web:

Mako III









Ray III









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimbo85281

I picked up the black Mako III from MD. It looks to be better in every way compared to the last version. I love the bezel insert and dial. It's now looking to be similar to the mako USA minus solid end links. Pretty damn good for under $200! I wonder how soon they'll be in the US market? But is this really the mako III or just an international version? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Smart: Orient designers took a cue from the modding community and did a coin edge bezel on the "Ray 3."

Not so smart: increase in size.


----------



## WOXOF

My bad, I didnt see that post in a search.

I like that they got rid of the Arabic numerals, but the size increase is a detriment in my opinion. 

I'm still happy with my Mako USA gen 1.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

WOXOF said:


> My bad, I didnt see that post in a search.
> 
> I like that they got rid of the Arabic numerals, but the size increase is a detriment in my opinion.
> 
> I'm still happy with my Mako USA gen 1.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


They didn't increase the size of the mako. Just the ray.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

Jimbo85281 said:


> They didn't increase the size of the mako. Just the ray.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Not by much, but a little bit. Not to be pedantic, but I think the original size of the Ray/Mako was fantastic. With the large increase with the Ray, I'd be curious where the Mako will end up size wise.

We already have the Mako XL, so hopefully they don't meet in the middle so to speak and go to one model instead of two.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

WOXOF said:


> Not by much, but a little bit. Not to be pedantic, but I think the original size of the Ray/Mako was fantastic. With the large increase with the Ray, I'd be curious where the Mako will end up size wise.
> 
> We already have the Mako XL, so hopefully they don't meet in the middle so to speak and go to one model instead of two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


Yeah I guess the mako is about .3mm larger according to the Asian YouTube videos out there. I'll take real measurements when in hand. I really love that they got rid of the chapter ring. It looks much nicer printed on the dial and now the minute and hands actually touch the minute marks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho

I actually like the size increase (Ray). I find that 41.5mm is a bit too small to my liking - 44mm is just nice for me

Photos I took from one of my fave watch shop


















WOXOF said:


> I didn't see anything from Orient about this, and they're usually good about sending out emails on new models.
> 
> Orient doesn't list this model on their website yet either.


Orient Japan already has them on their site. There are actually a few threads regarding this models/release.


----------



## Matt13579

I noticed the hands are a different color than the indices on the ray 3 and I just watched a youtube unboxing/review that confirms the lume is brighter on the hands, this is a big no no to me. It appears to be dimmer overall than the ray 2 and blue lume instead of green. I also don't know why they got rid of the chapter rings, orient always got those lined up nice, if anything seiko should get rid of them. I also miss the polished lines in the middle of the bracelet the previous rays had, and the increase in case size? o|


----------



## Matt13579

It appears the mako 3 has sapphire crystal and the ray 3 does not. I watched multiple mako videos with the sapphire crystal tag around bracelet, it also has "sapphire crystal" engraved on caseback where the ray 3 does not. The mako 3 cost 4000 yen more than the ray 3 as well. The mako 3 gets greener hands/indices and looks like it glows much better than mako 2 and possibly the ray 3


----------



## Matt13579

The ray 3 also lost its bezel lume pip<|


----------



## Jimbo85281

It looks like the "mako" was really a step in the right direction. Not sure I can say that about the "ray". 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

Without the round indices, is it really a "Ray"? Haha. 

I don't like that loss either. I guess I haven't been keeping up with Orient as much as in the past. I better buy a white dial Mako USA before they're gone, and a blue Ray second gen while I'm at it. 

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

Some are saying the larger 44mm version may be the new mako xl. That makes more sense to me than it being the new ray. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

Just got mine in. Look at how gorgeous it is!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangestar

Jimbo85281 said:


> Just got mine in. Look at how gorgeous it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What a beauty!! Congrats on the new watch. I have ordered the new Mako XL with the red bezel


----------



## mi6_

Apparently Orient has confirmed this is not a Mako III....


----------



## ConvicTech




----------



## Jimbo85281

mi6_ said:


> Apparently Orient has confirmed this is not a Mako III....


It should be interesting to see what this one is called. Whatever the name, it's a big big winner!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanigan

Why dont they drop the day function. It really ruins the dial.


----------



## guspech750

Flanigan said:


> Why dont they drop the day function. It really ruins the dial.


Oh nooooooooes! I love a day/date.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mi6_

Flanigan said:


> Why dont they drop the day function. It really ruins the dial.


Yes I love it too. Best watch complication ever. Used every day!


----------



## sal4

Jimbo85281 said:


> It should be interesting to see what this one is called. Whatever the name, it's a big big winner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes I really like this new series. I am eager to see what it sells for once distributed to the US market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt_UKTX

Can you recommend the best place to look at Orient (and/or Seiko) watches in Singapore? I will be there in a month.



cezwho said:


> I actually like the size increase (Ray). I find that 41.5mm is a bit too small to my liking - 44mm is just nice for me
> 
> Photos I took from one of my fave watch shop
> 
> View attachment 13665083
> 
> View attachment 13665085
> 
> 
> Orient Japan already has them on their site. There are actually a few threads regarding this models/release.


----------



## cinealta

Makos are great watches.


----------



## JTK Awesome

Am I crazy for wanting to replace my Mako USA II with this? Love the larger size (Mako wears small, especially on my wrist), clean bezel, and available red color.

I'd have to put this on a NATO to wear as my daily (not a fan of rubber unless I'm going to pool or beach), and it'd be hard to get the right shade of red.



WOXOF said:


>


----------



## apudabam

JTK Awesome said:


> Am I crazy...


Aren't we all? &#55357;&#56834;

If wife is ok and life is ok, then that is one gorgeous watch brother  enjoy in good health


----------



## JTK Awesome

Well, I guess I'm a little crazy: not only did I order the red Kano, I also ordered 3 NATO's from Crown & Buckle. Mostly because I can't say which of these will look "best" in person, partly because they give 20% off if you order 3 straps


----------



## JTK Awesome

Both watch and straps arrive Friday, can’t wait. The Mako USA II this is replacing sold already, now there’s a hole in my collection.


----------



## JTK Awesome

Unboxing, pics, mini review...

Overall a nice daily and a nice replacement for my Mako USA II. I posted before that I prefer the color, larger size, and subtler bezel on the Kano, and I stay by that statement now in-the-metal. The bezel is also much easier to turn, the Mako's always felt like there was a layer of rubber cement underneath, even after a year. Speaking of, the crystal is flush instead of recessed. This never bothered me on the Mako but a few other folks didn't like that.

























































Nit-picks: (1) The "red" is more of a burgundy. I still love it, but several on-line sources make it seem like a brighter color than it really is. At least it made my NATO choice an easier one; the other 2 would clash IMO. (2) No drilled lugs. Not a big deal but not what I expected. (3) The crown feels wimpy when unscrewed for hand winding, time setting, date-day changing. Handle with care.


----------



## mi6_

Like the red bezel on black dial. Wish they had a proper lume pip on the bezel. The crystal may be recessed but it’s a mineral vs a sapphire on the Mako USA. I don’t like the recessed crystal but I’d still rather have a recessed sapphire than a flush mineral crystal.

Enjoy the new piece.


----------



## dmitrzak1

Wish it was smaller but i do like the bezel.


----------



## RulexKing

Loving the black dial with gold detailing... can anyone tell me the strap size for these watches?


----------



## Miggyd87

RulexKing said:


> View attachment 16098574
> 
> 
> Loving the black dial with gold detailing... can anyone tell me the strap size for these watches?


Lug width is 22mm


----------

